# new brakes, new camera, photo shoot!



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

so about a month ago, i installed my new ECS stage 1 kit (332mm rotors), about the same time my camera took a dump, so since i have a new camera, figured i'd take some shots of the old girl...


----------



## jojoenglish85 (Nov 22, 2007)

those are very very nice looking and complements the wheel nicely


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

here's better shots of the front rotors.


----------



## jojoenglish85 (Nov 22, 2007)

now all you need is to get a tailson add on spoiler and have it painted the same color as the brakes, and you will have some more yellow accessory to show off. I like.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

not sure of the spoiler your referring to, but i do have plans for yellow headlight film, and possibly my side markers in yellow film. any more it may get ricey....i just thought the yellow calipers aren't done often, and i love em on porsche's


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (deepblueT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepblueT* »_ any more it may get ricey...

I think you're past that point








Brakes are nice though


----------



## ecko2702 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*

brakes look good but that spoiler doesn't really suit it


_Modified by ecko2702 at 12:56 AM 11-21-2009_


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice! I like it bro. Seeing yours lets me know that I don't need a stage 7 brake kit for it to look good! 
and don't mind the haters...do you playa


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

You should really consider giving that spoiler back to the Honda owner you stole it from!


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

please remove that god awful spoiler...


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

well, seeing as the spoiler is a Reiger peice, i obviously didn't get it from a honda owner....and it came on the car when i got it...nah usually haters are just jealous


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: new brakes, new camera, photo shoot! (deepblueT)*

Looks great, very nice job on the calipers, rockin the yellow myself. Thing is you gotta be layin down some serious #s before you'll get the respect on the spoiler, personally I like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

please man, we arent hating, we're trying to save you from embarrassing yourself


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: new brakes, new camera, photo shoot! (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_ Thing is you gotta be layin down some serious #s before you'll get the respect on the spoiler, personally I like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

True Dat...


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (deepblueT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepblueT* »_well, seeing as the spoiler is a Reiger peice, i obviously didn't get it from a honda owner....and it came on the car when i got it...nah usually haters are just jealous

I'll give you that it's at least painted, and not just spray primered...


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

Everything looks great except for either take the spoiler off and do the telson in yellow (would look like sex) or Lower the car. The spoiler and that wheel gap make it look awful. You have to have a race car look to pull that spoiler off and the only race car stance you're copying is a rally car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

hahahahaa






































_Modified by DuBSPEED22 at 11:42 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

the car is lowered...slammed is not the look for everyone...some of us like our oil pans.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (deepblueT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepblueT* »_nah usually haters are just jealous

LOL!


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

what the F*#! is a telson? and yeah thanks kriss it is lowered, not sure if the photo makes it look otherwise but i can't get my hand in between the fender and the tire...i'd say thats pretty low, and i'm not a VW with -30 camber so my wheels tuck under the fender like some TT's i've seen. thats embarrassing! again the wing was there, i kinda like that it makes it look different from any other TT's i've seen out there. so if you don't like, turn away, and go be like everybody else, no offense kriss, roadsters are a different ballgame. and yours is probably the most unique one i've seen in person.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (deepblueT)*

Telson is basically the 3.2 add on spoiler, OSIR makes a similar one too. You posted on a PUBLIC forum so expect opinions. Not being mean just saying that's the way it's gonna be. 
I agree a slam isn't for everyone but the fender isn't even near the wheel and he had what looks like 40 sidewall on 18's. A car that looks donked is gonna look more ghetto then a slammed car any day of the week. Maybe it's just the pics and the spoiler looks so tall that the car looks higher then it really is. Also slammed cars aren't a problem as long as you don't drive like a d*ck (flying through town, running late yellows, etc.)







I've been driving lowered cars for 5+ years now with out a problem. Not saying nothing is ever gonna happen because when it comes to the modified car world anything can happen.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

your right, this is a public forum, and criticism can be expected...The difference between this forum and the ideal forum, is that respectful constructive criticism is shared. Ppl in here just plain hate. And they will always find something to hate on...This wasn't even a thread about the spoiler. But since the brakes look hot, and they can't hate, they find something else to hate on. 
it's almost discouraging to post pics of anything. Rarely do ppl have nice encouraging things to say. If this is supposed to be a community of TT enthusiast, we sure aren't supportive of each other
but whatever...


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

IMO- The third photo down shows the perfect wheel gap. even all around. Perhaps some spacers to flush things up a bit would look nice. The joke here is when these slammed guys show up to the track or spirited driving events there all over the place. You can only go so low with the TT and still keep thing in spec. Rear toe in and ball joint travel are two big ones to contend with.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_your right, this is a public forum, and criticism can be expected...The difference between this forum and the ideal forum, is that respectful constructive criticism is shared. Ppl in here just plain hate. And they will always find something to hate on...This wasn't even a thread about the spoiler. But since the brakes look hot, and they can't hate, they find something else to hate on. 
it's almost discouraging to post pics of anything. Rarely do ppl have nice encouraging things to say. If this is supposed to be a community of TT enthusiast, we sure aren't supportive of each other
but whatever...

I can agree with you about that for the most part. That's one reason why I've never posted pics until recently. My style isn't for every one but I expect that. I think people are spot on about the spoiler though. Adding something with some yellow would tie the theme in perfectly. Let me try and find a pic of "Yellowmann" he had an e46 with yellow accents and did his lip spoiler and it looked money. For the most part giant spoilers on street cars are going to be looked at as rice no matter who you ask (enthusiast and non-enthusiast) 

_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_IMO- The third photo down shows the perfect wheel gap. even all around. Perhaps some spacers to flush things up a bit would look nice. The joke here is when these slammed guys show up to the track or spirited driving events there all over the place. You can only go so low with the TT and still keep thing in spec. Rear toe in and ball joint travel are two big ones to contend with.

Spacers could take that illusion away, I know when I put mine on it changed the look from certain angles. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also I know slamming any car is not good for the track or spirited driving, but I never go to the track so the trade off is fine with me for what I'm looking to get out of the car (looks).


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

when i posted i expected peopel would say what they felt..thats fine, but i feel i'm far from rice... i didn;t go to pepboys and buy the biggest spoiler possible, it was MADE for the TT. and it was there already. i don;t agree with more yellow...to me that is overkill, my idea was more..seeing a charcoil grey or dark colored porsche with bright yellow calipser...nothing else on those other than the actual sheild on the front have yellow anywhere...i know its not a Porsche but still.... as for the lowered part, i do have some bad camber that needs to be corrected, ove rthe winter hopefully, but its also not an american muscle that needs to be jacked in the back, and low in the front...i like a level stance. maybe a wider wheel in back, like Kriss's roadster, but again these wheels came on it, and i like them..so maybe some spacers in the future, but i don't rub now, and i'd rather not take the chance of creating a rub...anyway, thanks for all the props on the brakes, i really thought i'd get slammed on not getting upgraded calipers... but honestly, I'm not race car, so stock single piston is plenty, i just wanted a larger rotor to fill out the wheel better, and i will eventually have the rear rotors to match.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (deepblueT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepblueT* »_ it was MADE for the TT. 

Just because it's made for the TT doesn't mean it's not ricey. You post your photos on a public forum what do you expect? Take things with a grain of salt, really. If you can't deal with 10 negative comments about your car, you're in for a world of trouble when you get into the 'real world'








Yes, you're brakes are nice, no one said they weren't, just other parts of your car don't look so nice that's all. 
In defense of the lower than cupkit stance TT's, I know myself, I built my car to go low and run camber, not for auto crossing or the track. If I was going to go to the track, I'd raise it up 2" all around.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_
You post your photos on a public forum what do you expect? Take things with a grain of salt, really. If you can't deal with 10 negative comments about your car, you're in for a world of trouble when you get into the 'real world'










Ok Neb, here's the kicker...in the "real world" none of you would have made those comments to his face! 
give ppl a keyboard though...
and he's not trippin about the comments...i am


_Modified by Krissrock at 5:40 AM 9/11/2009_


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

Sure I would. I would tell him I'm not a fan of his spoiler and that I like his brakes. Oh noes! Imagine that







What is he going to punch me in the face because I don't like one aspect of his car? give me a break


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (Neb)*

Wheels are nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Spoiler says Rizotto (Euro rice) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i would reserve my comments about his car until he were to ask me in person...but if he honestly asked for my opinion like he did in this forum, I would say that wing is straight rice. In person comments dont bother me, ill be honest...


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*



Spoiler says Rizotto (Euro rice) [IMG said:


> http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif[/IMG]


funny funny stuff...


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

that spoiler is horrible.


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

uhhhgreed^


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

ok so in all honesty i could care less what you all think, i'm well aware that its a public forum with real poeple on the other end. if you like it great, if you hate it great, your all entitled to your opinion...i'm the one that has to drive it, or chooses to drive it. i'm sure i could and would find something about each and eveyone of your cars i don't like, but you didn't build your car for me, you built it for yourself. and so far, my car came the way it is, except for the brakes, and a wing can always be changed if i feel the need, but for now, I like it and its mine. i will be out of town for a week, so slam away


----------



## ecko2702 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: (deepblueT)*

Ah this is why I don't post pictures of my TT on this forum.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (deepblueT)*

You love your car = win
Others do/do not like your car = who cares
We buy and mod the cars we want and we do it whatever way makes us the happiest. Welcome to the board, and don't worry, you'll have the opportunity to make fun of us all at one time or another http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jojoenglish85 (Nov 22, 2007)

like I said, i think that i would tint the tails abit i think it would set your car apart from being stock. Nice car by all means, and you shouldn't care what others realy think, cuz its ur car at the end of the day.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_You love your car = win
Others do/do not like your car = who cares
We buy and mod the cars we want and we do it whatever way makes us the happiest. Welcome to the board, and don't worry, you'll have the opportunity to make fun of us all at one time or another http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (deepblueT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepblueT* »_what the F*#! is a telson?

http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/mer...TM1EB
I think it would look ungodly ugly painted yellow. Keep it the way it is.


----------



## Dnuggs (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

Nice rotors..I dont get the yellow calipers though. 
Maybe its just me but it screams I want attention. 
I'm kinda low key I guess...


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (autoparts)*

great job with the car. i'm looking forward to get mine done too, like the yellow caliber. fine nice touch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
keep up the great work.if you like the yellow to show up then you might go easy and pay attention while applying it.
the more simple the more show up.








enjoy ur ride for me
urs
U.B


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

ahhh, back from the beautiful Outer Banks...what a week, anyway, thanks for all the props and hatesi'll keep postin when new stuff arrives...


----------



## Jenkins_GTI (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: new brakes, new camera, photo shoot! (deepblueT)*

First picture is terrible...Hurts my eyes. but the rest are smokin. Nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (deepblueT)*

I like everything. I'm actually curious because TT's lift pretty bad above 100 mph and get squirly. With your spoiler does this help? How does the car feel above 100? Hate it or like it, if it keeps you glued down go with it. I'm all about function over form. Not that I don't care for form, but function trumps it.
Also, thanks for the purchase! They look great!


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (ecko2702)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ecko2702* »_brakes look good but that spoiler looks terrible
 i agree 100%


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (fijitt)*

the car is solid as a rock at 120







even with my snow tires on i feel no movement other than straight forward.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

im gonna chime in.. because im all about being different. not so much standing out of the crowd but maybe standing to the side of it.. ask me a year ago about my opinions and they would be different to this day. i remember people getting slammed about poke and stretch yet today its the norm.. pink,gold and red rims used to be rice too... now very accepted .. today i dont like the spoiler, tomorrow who knows.. right now i think even the stock tt spoiler destroys the lines. 
and about the car flipping or losing control at high speeds.. keep in mind those cars were all fwd,,, and had under a quarter tank of fuel in them. and were NOT lowered. a huge spoiler like that is not gonna be for function. 
however i agree with the comment, if you slammed the car the spoiler would suit it .. 
the telson ,painted yellow would look cool , and more of a gt3 rs look ish in your porsche refrences.. (btw ive had several porsches over the year. yet i still have a tt.. porsche gets played out real fast. ) tt is more unique.. 
people have praised your brakes.. im not a fan of yellow for brakes. but i really like your rims pzwo's are nice on tt's 
i think the yellow headlight film will look cool too. maybe throw some ion yellow fog light bulbs or something too. if you wanna go with the yellow theme . yellow and your cars color goes quite nicely.. 
and m3 power.. i really liked your vaginal red oz's very unique very classy.. some didnt like it but i sure did. 
i dont track my tt either im too anal about it to thrash it at the track. 
good luck to your originality. . do what you want to do. and dont worry about what others say.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: new brakes, new camera, photo shoot! (deepblueT)*

In my opinion the spoiler just looks up too high...
In this pic it looks ricey and cheap








But here it looks ok. I think if the support pieces just brought it down tighter to the car it might look alright. Just my opinion.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_i really liked your vaginal red oz's 

_vaginal_ red? Does the color only look that way one week a month?


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

yeah that first pic you have is an odd shot, when your actually standing next to the car the wing doesn't over power the car at all. as for functionality, i highly doubt its doing anything for me. and for the yellow...i think the calpers are enough yellow, they stand out,thats all i wanted, i'm gonna referb my headlights and put on some clear film for protection, i'm also going to swap in some smoke corners and smoke markers. i love the wheels, so much that when i bent one last year, i had seek one out from Germany, break the language barrier and have one imported, just so i could keep them. evidently not sold in the states anymore. i'm thinking of anthrecite for the wheels (powder coat) to darken the car up a bit.


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (deepblueT)*

I will never get the time back that spent reading this post, what a shame as there was not "Money shot" at the end that made it worth reading. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (SquashAZ)*

and yet you took the time to write that? wow! you just wasted more time you can't get back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ecko2702 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: (SquashAZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SquashAZ* »_I will never get the time back that spent reading this post, what a shame as there was not "Money shot" at the end that made it worth reading. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Wow way to act your age. Did you really need to be such a ***** about it? Looks like BMW drivers aren't the only *******s we have a few in Audi's


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

lol !!! .. way too funny.. people take life way too seriouslly.. this is a open forum about volkswagens. .. ha ha ha.... wicked . this **** brightens my day. and i realize when i cant save a babies life .... **** will be ok.


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (deepblueT)*

The car and spoiler actually look good unlike some cars I see driving down the road.


----------

